# Help needed Please.



## MurderDoll (17/10/14)

My misses has decided to enter a competition on Facebook and has tasked me with trying to get as many likes as possible.

All you need to do is click on the link below and like the photo.

The current leader has 84 likes and we on 63.

It will take you less than a minute and you dont need to like their page, only the photo she submitted.

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152449912139716&set=o.559906170716050&type=1&theater


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (17/10/14)

Done! Beautiful Baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/10/14)

81

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (17/10/14)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/10/14)

done, 90 likes now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Done ... 93 now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/10/14)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (17/10/14)

Thanks guys.

We closing in on the lead now. 
95 to us and 98 to the other photo.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (17/10/14)

Done. If any of you get bored, please like my page too. 

https://www.facebook.com/Rock.Mauritius.Radio?ref=bookmarks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (17/10/14)

Done and done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (17/10/14)

Tried to like but get an error with the link.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (17/10/14)

Matt said:


> Tried to like but get an error with the link.


You can put Rock Mauritius Radio in the search of Face Book. Thanks.


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Done
Appears to be on 123 likes now @MurderDoll 

Such a stunning baby!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

